# [Solved] Radeon 7850 and direct acceleration

## ambasta

Hi,

I recently purchased a Radeon HD 7850 for a desktop. However, despite my best efforts I've been unable to enable hardware acceleration for it. I have tried both radeon and radeonsi without any progress.

Here are the relevant logs:

dmesg|wgetpaste

Your paste can be seen here: http://bpaste.net/show/92801/

lspci -kkk|wgetpaste

Your paste can be seen here: http://bpaste.net/show/92804/

wgetpaste /var/log/Xorg.0.log

Your paste can be seen here: http://bpaste.net/show/92805/

emerge --info|wgetpaste

Your paste can be seen here: http://bpaste.net/show/92806/

Any help will be very appreciatedLast edited by ambasta on Tue Apr 30, 2013 6:11 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chithanh

```
[    10.474] (II) RADEON(0): EXA: Driver will allow EXA pixmaps in VRAM
```

xf86-video-ati does not support EXA acceleration for radeonsi cards. You need to use glamor instead.

----------

## ambasta

Even with glamor, I am unable to get direct acceleration to work

These are the logs with various versions of mesa/glamor/llvm

Stable:

http://bpaste.net/show/93609/

Live:

http://bpaste.net/show/95042/

----------

## chithanh

```
[    13.464] (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libglamoregl.so: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libglamoregl.so: undefined symbol: _glapi_tls_Context
```

This could be due to remants of a proprietary driver or problems with eselect opengl on your system.

----------

## _______0

is glamor only for radeon 7000 series?

----------

## chithanh

glamor is for all radeons. Since Southern Islands, glamor is the only supported acceleration method. Earlier chipsets support EXA too.

----------

## ambasta

So I have unmerged fglrx, anything else I can do to get rid of w/e is left behind?

Never mind, eselect opengl set xorg-x11 fixes the issues. I have direct acceleration working perfectly now  :Smile: 

----------

